# And The Cover Up ......



## N2TORTS (Aug 29, 2014)

Ahhhh Haaaa......" caught ya " 












Big Ol' Cherry Eggs .....


----------



## guille24 (Aug 29, 2014)

Another one ! Hahaha man that's awesome !


----------



## kathyth (Aug 30, 2014)

I know! It never stop's!! Jeff...... You must have an alarm that goes off when a female digs


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 30, 2014)

Video cameras! Help


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 30, 2014)

actually the truth is .....Our shelled critters get soooo much attention, and I know their routines very well. The more times you experience the pre nesting behaviors ...it becomes much easier to tell what the days outcome may become.....and yes Mike ...I DO have cameras 24/7 ....but those along with the Benelli are more on the lookout for unwanted , unfriendly two legged critters...


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 30, 2014)

kathyth said:


> I know! It never stop's!! Jeff...... You must have an alarm that goes off when a female digs


 You know ... me ... I don't miss a beat too often...v^v^v^v^"pulse check v^v^v^v


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Aug 30, 2014)

LOL- I thought this post was cute. How exciting!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Aw, man! Another one! 
....hmmm...
Congrats!


----------

